# how many shirts could fit in different USPS boxes?



## lliwnhoj (Jul 16, 2013)

How many shirts could fit in different USPS boxes? I am very beginner when it comes to USPS shipping, pricing, and different boxes. i open Postage Price Calculator this which is the USPS price calculator. Im planning to use either priority mail large, medium, or small flat rate boxes. is this the cheapest option to choose if i am planning to ship my custom orders to my customers?

if yes, here are my follow up question, how many shirt/hoodies on average (doesnt have to be exact) can fit in SMALL, MEDIUM, LARGE boxes?? Please let me know the maximum capacity of shirt on each boxes. what is also the average weight of an average shirt and hoodies?

please fill out the statement below:

I. what is the maximum amount of T-SHIRT could fit in the following USPS:
1. small box =
2. Medium box =
3. Large box =
II. what is the maximum amount of HOODIES could fit in the following USPS:
1. small box = 
2 medium box =
3. large box =
III. What is the average weight of an average T-SHIRT?__________
IV. What is the average weight of an average size of HOODIE?_______


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

lliwnhoj said:


> How many shirts could fit in different USPS boxes? I am very beginner when it comes to USPS shipping, pricing, and different boxes. i open Postage Price Calculator this which is the USPS price calculator. Im planning to use either priority mail large, medium, or small flat rate boxes. is this the cheapest option to choose if i am planning to ship my custom orders to my customers?
> 
> if yes, here are my follow up question, how many shirt/hoodies on average (doesnt have to be exact) can fit in SMALL, MEDIUM, LARGE boxes?? Please let me know the maximum capacity of shirt on each boxes. what is also the average weight of an average shirt and hoodies?
> 
> ...


It depends on the size and how you fold them. I would suggest ordered some online since they are free and testing it out yourself. If you roll them, you can get more in a box, but it just depends on your style of folding and cramming.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The least expensive shipping method, especially for 1 or 2 shirts, is first class mail in an envelope. It's half the cost of priority boxes.


----------



## MrFingerz (Sep 22, 2013)

What is the maximum amount of T-SHIRT could fit in the following USPS:
1. small box = *1*
2. Medium box = *12-15*
3. Large box =*14-18*
*USPS flat rate envelope= 3 shirts (same price as small box)*
II. what is the maximum amount of HOODIES could fit in the following USPS:
1. small box = *0*
2 medium box = *2-4*
3. large box =*3-5*
III. What is the average weight of an average T-SHIRT?__________ *6-12oz* 8oz adv
IV. What is the average weight of an average size of HOODIE?_______ *1-2lb(s)*
1st class is your best bet for 1 shirt 2 or more will require parcel post or priority unless small or youth shirts etc. bigger hoodie orders best option is fedex ups or usps parcel post


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The boxes are free.....why not pick some up and do your own testing...that way you know for sure.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

USPS.come will ship them to you for free


----------



## kennellyjr (Oct 12, 2013)

Just to clarify, I have personally always fit two tee's/tank's into a small box, along with some stickers and a receipt.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

kennellyjr said:


> Just to clarify, I have personally always fit two tee's/tank's into a small box, along with some stickers and a receipt.


And you're probably paying double what you would pay if you shipped those light items first class.


----------



## kennellyjr (Oct 12, 2013)

We ship in custom boxes now, but yes that is correct


----------

